

Invite HN: SXSW, Small Dinner  My House 3/16 7pm - jriley

In Austin for SXSW?  I have a small house in Hyde Park, happy to host a small dinner for ~10 on Wed, Mar 11th - will provide food and drinks.  Can pickup and dropoff from downtown too.  Add to thread if interested.
======
NathanKP
Is this still on? I might be able to attend. Not 100% sure but I definitely
want to.

~~~
jriley
Sorry, going to cancel dinner tonight for lack of response. Hope everyone
enjoys SXSW.

------
wmf
I would be up for this, and I can drive as well.

~~~
jriley
Excellent - we might also have a house across from the Hilton downtown to use.
Will keep this thread updated.

